# Phone Temperature Warning Overheating



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Phone temperature warning overheating 
My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating, 
Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well((( 
Also, my car air vents sucks, can’t put any phone holder


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't work during the day?

Daytime business is shorts and walmart runs anyway...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Global warming. Nothing can be done.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


Aim air vent away from face.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't put phone on window. They have holder for the CD player if you have one. Or cup holder. Go on Amazon. they have all types


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...r u charging the phone at the same time, by chance?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

My magnetic mount works great and puts my phone in direct line of the vent I aim up... My phone stays chilly and charged all day... And during the winter I just aim the vent the other way... Works like a charm...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


If you've been using it for more that a couple years, or you've installed many apps (whether removed or not), I'd say do a factory wipe on the phone and start from scratch. Install only the apps you really need.

If you don't know how, find a friend who knows how and have them help you in person.

Also, start your driving day with the phone already charged 100%.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Or buy a phone with a little bit of processing power and ram that can handle the load


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Most Uber drivers keep just one hand on the steering wheel so the can use their other hand to hold the phone. Works great until you get deactivated.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


drill holes in it and power up a small computer fan...cup holder mounts work well too! Air vent phone mount works as well. If you live in Nevada, tint your windshield!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution?


That would be great on cold winter days when you need to warm your balls up... :roflmao:


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

My iphone 11 also overheats in the sun. Sometimes its so dark I cant read anything and forced to turn the screen off. It doesn't take long either just a couple minutes. 
The phone is mounted in the bottom left corner of the window and the sun just beats down on it. Guessing the sun is magnified by the window and camera lenses. I have the vent aimed at it and leave a gap between the phone and holder so the air flows across the back of it. 
No problems at night or indirect sunlight...and yes all the auto dimmers etc are off.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


You can get fans for the car and direct it towards the phone so the phone remains air cooled like these fans below.
At which point you can point that air vent to your face as much as you like as the fans will now just recirculate the already cooled air towards the phone keeping it cool and of course the phones now going to last significantly longer because it running cooler.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


I get that all the time - stop holding your 'phone when picking up hot gurls. &#128293;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't put your phone in the window. Don't put your phone where police can see you touching it. Don't put your phone where PAX can easily see the screen.

I rigged a suction cup mount with a long arm to wrap around my lower center counsel area. I keep the phone angled toward me. I can keep my right hand on the gear shift and easily do what I need to on my phone with out anyone (police) seeing me touch my phone. I don't need my phone right in my face for a navigation aide. If I have any issues navigating in an unknown area I use a wireless air bud to listed to the directions.

Don't mind the pea rock all over my floor board, it is a never ending battle to keep it out.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I get that all the time - stop holding your 'phone when picking up hot gurls. &#128293;
> 
> View attachment 480758


Damn, and it's winter down there. opsies:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Buy a phone holder that clips into the vent. I Have 2 of them they hold the phones perfectly fine .
What i use . https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0X56YU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Don't mind the pea rock all over my floor board, it is a never ending battle to keep it out.


Ever heard of a vacuum? &#129315;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Ever heard of a vacuum? &#129315;


It gets old quick, that was 2 days worth of in and out of the car. Rock sticks in you shoes and tires, start driving down the road and you can here it flinging out hitting the underside of your car.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

_Best _spot to mount your phone is left of the steeringwheel, much harder for paxholes to steal it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Get a piece of cardboard from a soda box and make a little visor for your phone that covers the back, sides and top, I use it in the summer since I don’t want to block my vents, putting it in the CD player blocks controls so the windshield is the place I like. Next time I go down to my car I’ll take a picture of it


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> It gets old quick, that was 2 days worth of in and out of the car. Rock sticks in you shoes and tires, start driving down the road and you can here it flinging out hitting the underside of your car.


2 days worth?

"Professional" drivers vacuum their car 1-2 times every single day &#129315;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> 2 days worth?
> 
> "Professional" drivers vacuum their car 1-2 times every single day &#129315;


2 days worth? - Yes my shoes grab the small pea rock and hang on to it. I can fill a plastic solo cup up every week. Pea rock at my house, pea rock at my moms house, pea rock at my work, pea rock at the park I stop at to use the restroom. Pea rock every where down here.

"Professional" drivers vacuum their car 1-2 times every single day &#129315; - Maybe I can find one to take care of my car. :thumbup:

Don't even get me started on the coral sand. That crap is every where also. When it is dry it is fine, when it is wet it gets every where. You would have to vacuum after every PAX.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> You would have to vacuum after every PAX.


No problem you can do that now while you wipe down and sanitize the entire car after every pax &#129315;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Take the phone out of its case. They hold heat.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I find you have to vaccuum daily.

you HU-men are disgusting filthy creatures and leave trash everywhere.

sometimes I have to clean twice or three dimes a day.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

I have the cupphone holders from weathertech
https://www.weathertech.com/products/cupfone-deskfone/


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

It is a real easy problem to fix. Don’t put it on your windshield in the sun..


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mine is on an air vent clip holder located to the right of my steering wheel. 

I usually have cold outside air (hey, I live in Kanaduh) or the AC on anyways, so I've never had this problem.


----------



## tryppi (May 24, 2020)

I always use a mount that clips onto the vent. Less of an eyesore/distraction and the air blows directly onto the phone. Only downside is you can overheat if you turn on hot air but you don't need to worry about that most of the year unless you live somewhere really cold.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


Yes, get a vent phone holder and put the phone on it. Crank up the a/c to ensure lots of cold air can cool down the phone


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


Wait till winter.
Blow on it,
Spray with water
Turn it off

So many things you can do.

Seriously, if you can't solve this issue on your own.... then good luck in your life.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


What brand of of phone overheats? Never seen this be an issue unless your phone is in a cases like an Otterbox?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


Remove SPYWARE from phone


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


You have a crappy phone, get note 10 or latest iPhone. Don't do LG.



tohunt4me said:


> Remove SPYWARE from phone


I don't think it's an app doing it. Newer android versions will tell the person that an app is draining their phone too fast and give option to force close that app. He can try Greenify app which hibernates unnecessary apps


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Buy the best mount on earth...it comes with magnet square for phone....I could never drive with phone mount on windshield.

I mount next to vent to air conditioning to it in summer and close the vent in winter so heat not blowing on it..

P.S. Don't make fun of love channel preset


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


Strap an ice pack 2 your phone :biggrin:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


Might be some apps running (hiddenly) in the background. Figure them out and uninstall those apps.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Ubercadabra said:


> Strap an ice pack 2 your phone :biggrin:


Or hold it out the window while you're driving & let the fresh air cool it &#128526;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.panfone.com/data-erase/how-to-fix-iphone-11-overheating-issue-on-ios-13.html


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ubercadabra said:


> Or hold it out the window while you're driving & let the fresh air cool it &#128526;


There is a risk of dropping if that is done. Careful with that M8s


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

mbd said:


> https://www.panfone.com/data-erase/how-to-fix-iphone-11-overheating-issue-on-ios-13.html


Best way to stop iPhone 11 overheating issues..

Don't buy one ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Don't buy one ...


that was mean.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


Put defrost on and mix it with vents, that helped me until I got a vent mount.



FLKeys said:


> Don't put your phone in the window. Don't put your phone where police can see you touching it. Don't put your phone where PAX can easily see the screen.
> 
> I rigged a suction cup mount with a long arm to wrap around my lower center counsel area. I keep the phone angled toward me. I can keep my right hand on the gear shift and easily do what I need to on my phone with out anyone (police) seeing me touch my phone. I don't need my phone right in my face for a navigation aide. If I have any issues navigating in an unknown area I use a wireless air bud to listed to the directions.
> 
> ...


This car has the virus, that is exactly what customer thinks when they get in.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> that was mean.


But soooooo accurate....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> But soooooo accurate....


So say we all?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Best way to stop iPhone 11 overheating issues..
> 
> Don't buy one ...


Apple phones always have issues when they first launch.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Apple phones always have issues when they first launch.


Ironic.. my flagship Android works like a beast. Couldn't be happier...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Ironic.. my flagship Android works like a beast. Couldn't be happier...


iPhones are for the clueless heards. Real men use android


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The 11 was so prone to overheating, I got a 11 pro max and it seems to work better, though when it’s over 100 and in direct sun path it’ll still over heat once in a while


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

Logged in here after some inactivity. The overheating is also happening to me starting a few weeks ago. Have 11 pro max. Up until a few weeks ago never happened. Ever.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I mount my phone in front of a vent. No over-heating issues.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Maybe cut the back out of the iPhone case, the edges are still protected, but the open back allows for better ventilation.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I've been experiencing this with the iPhoneSE. Big processor in little phone body. It happens only when running both Uber & Lyft Apps, while simultaneously charging the phone.
If I plug the phone into the car at 100% State of Charge, and run the apps, no problem. If I plug the phone into the car at 50% SoC, it will heat up with both apps running.

Solution: Point nearest VENT AC at the back of the phone, and crank AC.

I use Velcro to mount my phone to the dash near the vent.:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

\

This also works to cool down a phone quick,


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> Phone temperature warning overheating
> My phone hung on windshield and gets overheating,
> Any solution? I have to move air vent blow toward phone and get cold air in my face as well(((
> Also, my car air vents sucks, can't put any phone holder


I have a weather-tech phone holder that rests in the cup holder. Works well.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

When the sun hits the phone it will cause it to heat at a faster rate than normal. Have you tried removing your windshield for more air circulation? If that doesn’t resolve it consider buying a new phone. The nano fans could be filled with dust or could have failed completely.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Don't put your phone in the window. Don't put your phone where police can see you touching it. Don't put your phone where PAX can easily see the screen.
> 
> I rigged a suction cup mount with a long arm to wrap around my lower center counsel area. I keep the phone angled toward me. I can keep my right hand on the gear shift and easily do what I need to on my phone with out anyone (police) seeing me touch my phone. I don't need my phone right in my face for a navigation aide. If I have any issues navigating in an unknown area I use a wireless air bud to listed to the directions.
> 
> ...


Dude, is that cat litter on the floor?

As for the phone, duct tape it to the outside of the window..... let the driving winds dissipate the heat...... you're welcome.....


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

HNLDriver said:


> Logged in here after some inactivity. The overheating is also happening to me starting a few weeks ago. Have 11 pro max. Up until a few weeks ago never happened. Ever.


This issue has since ceased, no? With the new iOS 13.6 system update, I haven't been having the issue (aside from using GPS tracking + more while boating in 104 degrees of direct sunlight last week). 
I'm asking because I'm NOT (yet) using the iPhone 11, but was having that issue with the iOS 13.5.X update (and since it seems to have disappeared for me, I'm curious as to whether it's still affecting the 11 models...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Dude, is that cat litter on the floor?


I live in the land of pea rock yards and parking lots, that little stuff sticks in my shoes every time I walk on it and of course comes out in my car on the floor. Crap sticks in tire treads as well and flies out while driving down the road. Not just my car, every ones car. If it is not pea rock it is coral sand, that crap gets every where as well, especially when it gets wet, it sticks like cement. Once dry easy to vacuum out.


----------

